# US and UK One Born Every Minute - Spot The Difference



## holly2234

Ive watched both series and theres loads of differences!
Anyone who's watched them both, what did you notice? 

I noticed all of the US women gave birth on their backs on a bed :wacko: The UK women didnt!


----------



## Burchy314

How do you girls do it then lol. I don't watch the show btw. But I have always known women to give birth on their back on the bed. They had my bed more like a reclined chair though. But after she was out they laid me back down.


----------



## holly2234

I had her on a birthing stool which is basically like a toilet seat on legs! So i was sitting upright to have her. They try not to let you deliver on your back here unless youve had an epidural :wacko:


----------



## Burchy314

Thats weird!! I know they had those options at my hospital but I never hear of anyone doing them.


----------



## _Coco_

I was surprised by how clinical some of the US births were; and more medicated. 
When I was giving birth I was encouraged not to use pain relief and to be up and walking around and not laying down. 
I think I was on the birthing stool when I had my first daughter and my second kneeling/on all fours but I spent most of my labour walking round the hospital or bouncing on the birthing ball. I am not someone that likes sitting still though. 
I dont think I laid on my back other than for the doctors to check what was going on.


----------



## holly2234

They kind of suggested it to me. Because by the time i got there i was 10cm and the head was coming and the only place i was comfortable was the toilet :blush: so they brought it out and told me to get on it. But before that i was on all fours kind of leaning over the back of the bed but i didnt like it.


----------



## holly2234

_Coco_ said:


> I was surprised by how clinical some of the US births were; and more medicated.
> When I was giving birth I was encouraged not to use pain relief and to be up and walking around and not laying down.
> I think I was on the birthing stool when I had my first daughter and my second kneeling/on all fours but I spent most of my labour walking round the hospital or bouncing on the birthing ball. I am not someone that likes sitting still though.
> I dont think I laid on my back other than for the doctors to check what was going on.

I found that too. I was encouraged not to have pain relief and it wasnt clinical in the slightest. I had no IV and i wasnt even given one of those wrist band things or a hospital gown.


----------



## _Coco_

holly2234 said:


> I found that too. I was encouraged not to have pain relief and it wasnt clinical in the slightest. I had no IV and i wasnt even given one of those wrist band things or a hospital gown.

There was no way they were getting me in a gown with my backside hanging out! :brat:


----------



## holly2234

Haha! I wore one to get to the shower. The one in my room was broken!

Also US ladies seem to stay in hospital for longer.


----------



## Bexxx

I loved wearing the hospital gown haha. I asked for one so my pj's didn't get dirty :blush:
I wasn't on my back either (had to to deliver though :( ), I spent most of my labour bent over the bed/on all fours/on my knees against something!


----------



## 6lilpigs

The US show I saw had all of them women getting epidurals, they are kind of a last option in the UK aren't they?


----------



## Jemma0717

This is very interesting to me.... :) I had a pain med call nubane (sp?) At first..laying down the whole time on my back...they when dialated enough had my epidural.....delivered on my back with my legs bent at my chest. Pushed for 2 hrs. Was in the hospital from 2am july 17th to afternoon july 19th


----------



## lov3hat3

Ive watched the US one once, i refuse to watch it again because she looked completly normal and didnt make a noise :haha: I thought they over reacted on the uk one before i had jamiee, my opinion has definatly changed :haha:


----------



## lov3hat3

_Coco_ said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> I found that too. I was encouraged not to have pain relief and it wasnt clinical in the slightest. I had no IV and i wasnt even given one of those wrist band things or a hospital gown.
> 
> There was no way they were getting me in a gown with my backside hanging out! :brat:Click to expand...

i ended up in just my bra! i couldnt tell you how though, i had alot of pethadine!


----------



## holly2234

lov3hat3 said:


> _Coco_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> I found that too. I was encouraged not to have pain relief and it wasnt clinical in the slightest. I had no IV and i wasnt even given one of those wrist band things or a hospital gown.
> 
> There was no way they were getting me in a gown with my backside hanging out! :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> i ended up in just my bra! i couldnt tell you how though, i had alot of pethadine!Click to expand...

I was in just my bra too. I took my pyjamas off (i went to hospital on DH's south park pyjamas! :haha: and had a top on which i took off when i got too hot. Then when Erin was born i was covered in blood so i took that off too :blush:


----------



## _Coco_

With my youngest I went to the hospital when my contractions started in the morning and they said I was only 2cm gone so I could stay or go home. I went out for lunch and when I made it back to the hospital it was 7pm and I was 8cm. The baby was out within a couple of hours and we left first thing the next morning. So I was probably only in hospital for about 12 hours. 
I was still dressed for a lunch date and gave birth just wearing a silk shirt which got totally ruined.


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh wow, they would never let us do that here in the US!


----------



## lov3hat3

holly2234 said:


> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Coco_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> I found that too. I was encouraged not to have pain relief and it wasnt clinical in the slightest. I had no IV and i wasnt even given one of those wrist band things or a hospital gown.
> 
> There was no way they were getting me in a gown with my backside hanging out! :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> i ended up in just my bra! i couldnt tell you how though, i had alot of pethadine!Click to expand...
> 
> I was in just my bra too. I took my pyjamas off (i went to hospital on DH's south park pyjamas! :haha: and had a top on which i took off when i got too hot. Then when Erin was born i was covered in blood so i took that off too :blush:Click to expand...

aha glad im not the only one that ended up like that :haha: aha sout park pjs... pretty cool :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

I wonder how much having private insurance here vs. government insurance makes a difference with pain relief? Anesthesia is NOT cheap!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Not being funny but I really hate the attitude some people have to giving birth on your back. That's how I was most comfy, my labour was 2 hours long so it clearly didn't slow anything down...maybe people just want to be on their back?


----------



## Jemma0717

wishuwerehere said:


> Not being funny but I really hate the attitude some people have to giving birth on your back. That's how I was most comfy, my labour was 2 hours long so it clearly didn't slow anything down...maybe people just want to be on their back?

I am with you....I wanted to be on my back. Sure, I could have sat in a tub or something but no I wanted to rest my head on something. No ass in the air thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## mummymunch

All throughout my labour i was up on the bed on my hands and knees as i really laboured in the top of my legs and couldnt walk, i was put on my back to deliver,i was pushing for 40 mins so not too bad! only down side was it hurt my pelvis as i have PGD :(

i dont like the us one, it seems more like a routine appointment and that everyone has the same kind of thing? i only watched 2 of them though


----------



## _Coco_

wishuwerehere said:


> Not being funny but I really hate the attitude some people have to giving birth on your back. That's how I was most comfy, my labour was 2 hours long so it clearly didn't slow anything down...maybe people just want to be on their back?

I think that people should be able to give birth in whatever position they want; but I do think that people should be informed of all the options so they can make an informed choice. I found being on my back more upcomfortable and would hate to think that women out there felt the same way as me but didn't get the oportunity to try different positions. 
I know that I certainly couldn't stay in one position just because I am such a fidgity person and moving around kept my mind off the pain.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I agree people should be able to give birth in what any postion that want BUT giving birth on all fours or upright is recommened as on the back the pelvis is tilted and it's harder to get baby out.

I noticed the US was very medical whereas the UK was more about the woman trusting her body and allowing nature to take it's course. I also noticed the epidural rate seemed higher in the US :) x


----------



## holly2234

I noticed in the UK one that when a woman asked for an epidural it would be hours before she got one!

Yeah i think you should be able to give birth how you want. My midwife asked me not to be on my back but i wasnt comfortable like that anyway. But im sure if someone wanted to be they would accept it, same as if someone didnt want to be.


----------



## wishuwerehere

My midwife was pretty chilled about it. I just felt most comfy like that-if I wasn't progressing I. Would have moved!
I do agree that people should be well informed and allowed the choice of labour positions though!


----------



## krys

holly2234 said:


> I noticed in the UK one that *when a woman asked for an epidural it would be hours before she got one!*
> 
> Yeah i think you should be able to give birth how you want. My midwife asked me not to be on my back but i wasnt comfortable like that anyway. But im sure if someone wanted to be they would accept it, same as if someone didnt want to be.

What! It took like 15 minutes once I asked and I was freaking out because they took so long!


----------



## LoraLoo

holly2234 said:


> I had her on a birthing stool which is basically like a toilet seat on legs! So i was sitting upright to have her. They try not to let you deliver on your back here unless youve had an epidural :wacko:

I have delivered all 4 of mine on my back :shrug:


----------



## lov3hat3

krys said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed in the UK one that *when a woman asked for an epidural it would be hours before she got one!*
> 
> Yeah i think you should be able to give birth how you want. My midwife asked me not to be on my back but i wasnt comfortable like that anyway. But im sure if someone wanted to be they would accept it, same as if someone didnt want to be.
> 
> What! It took like 15 minutes once I asked and I was freaking out because they took so long!Click to expand...

i was in hospital for 9 hours, i asked as soon as i got there, they never gave me one!!


----------



## krys

lov3hat3 said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed in the UK one that *when a woman asked for an epidural it would be hours before she got one!*
> 
> Yeah i think you should be able to give birth how you want. My midwife asked me not to be on my back but i wasnt comfortable like that anyway. But im sure if someone wanted to be they would accept it, same as if someone didnt want to be.
> 
> What! It took like 15 minutes once I asked and I was freaking out because they took so long!Click to expand...
> 
> i was in hospital for 9 hours, i asked as soon as i got there, they never gave me one!!Click to expand...

Omg I would have been so mad. I just had to wait until I was 4cm and once I was, I wanted it right then! I got it about 15 minutes later. I don't think I could have done without it :/


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I think epidurals depend on so many things i.e how far you are into labour and if there is an anesthetist available. If there is an emergancy c-sec the woman having the c-sec will be prority as hers and her babies life is potentially at risk. Where as you may feel like your going to die with pain but you will manage until one is available. I was in labour 4 days and on the 3rd day i asked for one. It did take hours but I just plodded on. I think being a health professional gives you that insight aswell so you can be more 'understanding'. Also the MW's should explain why you can't have one there and then etc x


----------



## lov3hat3

krys said:


> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> I noticed in the UK one that *when a woman asked for an epidural it would be hours before she got one!*
> 
> Yeah i think you should be able to give birth how you want. My midwife asked me not to be on my back but i wasnt comfortable like that anyway. But im sure if someone wanted to be they would accept it, same as if someone didnt want to be.
> 
> What! It took like 15 minutes once I asked and I was freaking out because they took so long!Click to expand...
> 
> i was in hospital for 9 hours, i asked as soon as i got there, they never gave me one!!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I would have been so mad. I just had to wait until I was 4cm and once I was, I wanted it right then! I got it about 15 minutes later. I don't think I could have done without it :/Click to expand...

I was, i was sooo awful to the midwives and doctors from what i can remember!:blush: I was in soo much pain, they even told me not to come into the hospital when i rang because apparently my contractions wernt regular enough, went in an hour later and i was 7cm!


----------



## x__amour

Well, I haven't watched the show. Actually I watched one of the UK ones, the one that a BnB girl was in and I definitely noticed that the US is very pro medicine. The second I was admitted they said I could have an epidural whenever I wanted. And when I did ask for one (27 hours later) it was right there. I definitely admire that they like girls to go naturally, I think it's a great thing. :D


----------



## lov3hat3

x__amour said:


> Well, I haven't watched the show. Actually I watched one of the UK ones, the one that a BnB girl was in and I definitely noticed that the US is very pro medicine. The second I was admitted they said I could have an epidural whenever I wanted. And when I did ask for one (27 hours later) it was right there. I definitely admire that they like girls to go naturally, I think it's a great thing. :D

I think ill have to move over there if i ever have another baby! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

lov3hat3 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Well, I haven't watched the show. Actually I watched one of the UK ones, the one that a BnB girl was in and I definitely noticed that the US is very pro medicine. The second I was admitted they said I could have an epidural whenever I wanted. And when I did ask for one (27 hours later) it was right there. I definitely admire that they like girls to go naturally, I think it's a great thing. :D
> 
> I think ill have to move over there if i ever have another baby! :haha:Click to expand...

It actually really varies by hospitals! The one I went to was like, "Hey, yeah, whenever you want it, just ask!" But I didn't want it until I couldn't handle it anymore so I waited. Other hospitals make you wait until you're say 6-7cm before they let you, kwim? Sometimes epidurals can slow down your labor which is why some hospitals make you wait but mine... Well, did not. Needed it in the end for my emergency c-section but next time I'll definitely be waiting longer if I can especially if I'm going for a VBAC. I'm not going to that hospital again anyways so I wonder how the next one will be... And if I get MIL for my L&D Nurse. :shock: :flow:


----------



## Rhio92

I haven't watched the US OBEM yet... Baby shows make me cry :blush: But from what I've seen from other shows, it seems very medicalised in the US! 
I couldn't have laboured on my back. For one thing, Connor was back to back. When I had to lay on the bed for an examination, it was awful, I was up the moment the MW took her hand out me foof.
I spent the first few hours in hospital on the birthing ball leaning on the bed, the last few hours in the birthing pool leaning against the side
In the end though, I ended up delivering on my back becasue we needed a ventouse delivery :/

Also I've noticed, in the US, the hospitals seem nicer :haha:
And there seem to be a lot more men around. When I was in labour, I didn't feel comfortable for male staff. Even at the worst bit (I would have allowed if it was an emergency ofc). For me, there was no men around, and I liked it that way (apart from FOB, but he just sat in a corner and shut up! :haha: ) x


----------



## x__amour

Oh also just remembered! In the UK, don't they send your partner home if nothing is going on and it's past visiting hours? Here in the US (to my knowledge) almost all hospitals let your OH and anyone else stay the entire time!


----------



## Rhio92

x__amour said:


> Oh also just remembered! In the UK, don't they send your partner home if nothing is going on and it's past visiting hours? Here in the US (to my knowledge) almost all hospitals let your OH and anyone else stay the entire time!

I gave birth within visiting hours :lol: Guess I was lucky... :haha:


----------



## lov3hat3

Im not sure i had my sister and friend there and they were allowed to stay untill a couple of hours after i had him, because i had complications i had to stay there 2 days after by myself :(


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Once you are on the labour ward your OH etc can stay x


----------



## bbyno1

I went to hospital so early so got sent back home.
I couldn't handle the pain so went back and was just 3cm!
I walked for about 1-2 hours then went in the shower (sitting down) must of been in there for a good few hours but i fell asleep lol. I got woken up being told to get out coz i was probably due to give birth (at which point i was so happy because i thought to myself,wow labor is a breeze:rofl:) I was so rude to the midwifes coz i didn't wanna get out. Could barely feel the contractions! Anyway got out and was in major pain all of a sudden..Got checked and was only 4cm! Was adviced not to go back in there and go walking. I did my best and they broke my waters. I got pethadine because gas & air i hated! I was begging for an epi but they wouldn't give me one coz i planned to have a natural birth..They said they would but was just so longing it out!
Anyway the only time i was on my back was to give birth. They put me on the bed to take me to the labor ward and i guess i just stayed there lol.
I liked squatting though.

Well there is my birth story:rofl:


----------



## jazmine18

From the programme it did seem alot more of a medical procedure than over here, alot of the women on it seemed like they would have never for a second entertained a natural birth and the midwives/nurses ect. Seemed to encourage epidurals..and although midwives, doctors have their uniforms ect. I noticed in this and other birthing programme they seem to be in scrubs ect. Like they are performing an operation , when delivering a baby. Although I know that a tv show doesn't speak for everyone and I'm not saying negative about either way.


----------



## emmylou92

I spent most of my labour walking about and in the bath,
at hospital i was in the bath then got out becue i told MW ad OH i needed a poop, they said no you dont its baby, i sait no it isnt so sat on the toilet, with MW on the floor on her hand and knees looking through the gap betweent the toilte seat and the toilet to see if her head was there, but it wasn't. then they got me on the bed but that was in the sat up position and i lent over that on all 4's, I couldn't of done it on my back, its wayyyy more painfull. 

MW though encouraged me to stat gas and air, but that was all. I had no option of an epidural at WSM hospital though.


----------



## lily123

I don't know if anyones mentioned this yet, but i noticed in the US they're very quick to give c-sections. I understand that it's different in every circumstance, but they seem to give c-sections for silly, for lack of a better word, reasons. Like 'failure to progress', in the UK, provided everything was okay, they'd just strap you to a monitor and let you do your own thing until you and baby are ready, i don't know, the US always seem like they're on a schedule, 'if you don't deliver by this time, you're having a section, no matter how well it's going' - does anyone know what i mean??


----------



## emmylou92

I know what you mean, I used to shout at the uk girls laying on their back and things but then when i watched one on the US one's I had to turn over I found it rather silly the way they delt with people, oh your in pain your 2cm dialated epidural it must be :doh: dont get me wrong i think women do an *amazing job* no matter how they chose to labour or if they get made to have c-section. I'm just so glad i had the MW that I did because she was so so suportive, she didnt really force to much on me and when my placenta wouldn't deliver she tryed for 2 1/2 hours to get it to deviver before she sent me for a manual removal than ment me going under general anasthetic.


----------



## vinteenage

*Linzie*, there's talk that lots of doctors turn to c-sections as it means they get paid more. I wish I was kidding.

I'll be the first to admit the US labor and birth method is stupid. 

Here's 'normal' procedure. You get admitted, you're given a hospital band and sent up to L&D. You're then changed into a hospital gown and given an IV. You're hooked up to monitors. If the contractions are coming and going well and youre dilating, you're left alone. If you're not, you're told to walk or given pitocin. When you're in too much pain an epidural is promptly delivered into your back with very little talk of other pain relief options. You're told to push and you do so on your back. Out comes baby. Baby doesn't come out or you don't progress quick enough? Hello c-section!

This is a generalization of course but yeah, many hospitals are pro-intervention.

I was lucky and my midwife was wonderful about going other pain methods, allowing me into a birthing/laboring tub, getting me up and walking, getting me on a ball, and having me change positions. She actually wanted me to deliver on all fours but I was in so much pain I couldn't hold myself up properly like that.


----------



## Jemma0717

One thing I forgot to add, after pushing for 2 hours my son wouldn't come so first they tried forceps and that failed so out came the ventruse! My poor baby had a cone head plus an extra cone from the stupid vacuum :(


----------



## Avalanche

Not sure if this is right, but on the US one they seem to tell women when they should push whether or not they have an epidural and they hold the legs back and count to 10? In the UK what I found is midwives go by YOUR body. Your body pushes naturally and they wait until that stage and then help you 'push and pant' through it. Nothing forced, no time limits, etc. I just don't understand the american way?


----------



## vinteenage

Avalanche said:


> Not sure if this is right, but on the US one they seem to tell women when they should push whether or not they have an epidural and they hold the legs back and count to 10? In the UK what I found is midwives go by YOUR body. Your body pushes naturally and they wait until that stage and then help you 'push and pant' through it. Nothing forced, no time limits, etc. I just don't understand the american way?

Well, I wanted to push from 7 cm but if I had done so I would of ripped open my cervix. I think it depends on the situation. When I was ready to push it was done more or less on my time, but I think the 10 second business is to try to make the most out of what you've got, if you can go for more than 10 seconds that was great too and it's not like you get punished or scolded for doing less.


----------



## Burchy314

Rhio92 said:


> I haven't watched the US OBEM yet... Baby shows make me cry :blush: But from what I've seen from other shows, it seems very medicalised in the US!
> I couldn't have laboured on my back. For one thing, Connor was back to back. When I had to lay on the bed for an examination, it was awful, I was up the moment the MW took her hand out me foof.
> I spent the first few hours in hospital on the birthing ball leaning on the bed, the last few hours in the birthing pool leaning against the side
> In the end though, I ended up delivering on my back becasue we needed a ventouse delivery :/
> 
> Also I've noticed, in the US, the hospitals seem nicer :haha:
> And there seem to be a lot more men around. When I was in labour, I didn't feel comfortable for male staff. Even at the worst bit (I would have allowed if it was an emergency ofc). For me, there was no men around, and I liked it that way (apart from FOB, but he just sat in a corner and shut up! :haha: ) x

I had NO men around, well the guy that would have givin me an epidural was a man, but all my doctors and all of my nurses were women but I went to an all women OBGYN because I didnt feel comfortable with a man.

And to what Shannon said, I would of had a bitch fit if they sent my family away. FOB was there the entire time and my parents and friends were there like 90% of the time. Our rooms have counches that extend into a bed so the FOB or whoever is staying with you.


----------



## x__amour

I COMPLETELY agree with the, "Oh well if you don't deliver by this time, c-section!" It's AWFUL. They had already mentioned c-section to me and I was only 32 hours in! I know some girls on BnB that went 70+ hours! (Now that I think about it, I'm 99.9% sure they were in the UK!) But it didn't matter because Tori decided c-section was the way to go anyways. But the US hospitals are very, very pro medicine, especially epidurals. Maybe I'll have my next baby in the UK. :lol:


----------



## Burchy314

My doctors were very pro epidural until they saw my platelet level :haha: If i had gotten an epidural there was like an 80% chance of me becoming paralyized. So no epidural for me ever. But they were very pro c-section. They said if I hadnt progressed in the next 2 hours they were going to do c-section, but I progressed.


----------



## AriannasMama

I was offered an epidural within about 3 hours of being in the hospital. I had already been in labor for 6 hours at that point, my water had already broken, and I was on pitocin (because my water had broke, they wanted the baby out asap and my contractions were really irregular). I think it took about 15-20 minutes from the time I asked for it til the anesthesiologist came in. US birth is very almost scheduled, they want you out of the L&D room within 24 hours usually.


----------



## Hotbump

I was offered a pain medicine thru the iv or epidural whenever i wanted....though I remember they saw that i was uncomfortable and next thing I know there is this stupid nurse injecting the pain medicine thru my iv :grr: i wanted a natural birth darn it :( I gave birth in my sleep didnt even notice and there was no drs or nurses but OH says he heard a pop sound and he lifted my blanket and there was jr all quiet not crying at all :(


----------



## Leah_xx

I went to the hospital for testing at 37 weeks and Gracelynn's started having heart decels.
The head nurse came in laid me on my side and gave my oxygen. They said they would be right back. They looked at my chart from the previous months(bc my mom said that this wasnt the first time it happened, last time the nurse jst walked out. could have ended up killing gracelynn) any who, my doctor came in and said he didnt like what was happening with the babys heart rate and it wasnt normal, he told me that he was going to have to do a c-section that it might be something with the babies cord or nothing at all.
THank god for the the c-section. If i would have delivered gracelynn naturally she would have died.
I was there from thursday to monday. Monday was becasue gracelynn was still in the nursery


----------



## Strawberrymum

I didn't give birth in the UK or us but im going to Join in hehe. 

It took 2 HOURS for the epidural once I asked for it! 

I was given pitocin (because we didn't want to be here forever! ) in their words

They were very pro normal birth though my baby was having very bad heart decal (cord around the neck) and they Waite till I was 9and a half cm before taking me to the ER. luckily she said I could try a ventouse and out she came, if I went public they wouldn't have bothered waited and just sectioned along time before. 

I had men there they were lovely and made me feel very safe


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

x__amour said:


> I COMPLETELY agree with the, "Oh well if you don't deliver by this time, c-section!" It's AWFUL. They had already mentioned c-section to me and I was only 32 hours in! I know some girls on BnB that went 70+ hours! (Now that I think about it, I'm 99.9% sure they were in the UK!) But it didn't matter because Tori decided c-section was the way to go anyways. But the US hospitals are very, very pro medicine, especially epidurals. Maybe I'll have my next baby in the UK. :lol:

I agree my labour my labour was 92 hours long they never mentioned an epi until I asked and that was about 82 hours in. Sometimes I wonder if the doctors in the USA are so keen to give as much medication etc as possible because of the insurance pay out? 

C-sec have their place of course especially when mother and baby are in danger. But I do think the USA are very quick to resort to that and it's actually more risky than most births x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Yeah i noticed that, everyone on the american show basically has an epidural and are lying flat on a bed, in the english one you see water births and stuff so very different. I had a water birth :D but they were really tight with medcine/pain relief. I asked for a bit of gas and air as I had been in labour well over 24 hours with nothing and it was getting too much, they kept putting it off telling me to wait. They finally brought it to me.. I think around 4 hours later (just before pushing) I was asking for an epidural and they were talking me out of it, in the end I didnt have it and was glad I didnt because the pushing really wasnt that bad! haha


----------



## 6lilpigs

x__amour said:


> Oh also just remembered! In the UK, don't they send your partner home if nothing is going on and it's past visiting hours? Here in the US (to my knowledge) almost all hospitals let your OH and anyone else stay the entire time!

I noticed this on one of the shows!!! The lady had about 6 people in the room with her!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hotbump said:


> I was offered a pain medicine thru the iv or epidural whenever i wanted....though I remember they saw that i was uncomfortable and next thing I know there is this stupid nurse injecting the pain medicine thru my iv :grr: i wanted a natural birth darn it :( I gave birth in my sleep didnt even notice and there was no drs or nurses but OH says he heard a pop sound and he lifted my blanket and there was jr all quiet not crying at all :(

Oh my Goodnes!!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: just thought I'd add what my doula told me about a younger girl- first baby- had been in labor about 10 hours (about 2 at home 8 in the hospital) and the doctor actually walked in, checked her, saw she was only between 2-3 cm and said to the nurse "start her on pitocin because I don't wanna be here all night delivering a baby..." that seriously made me pissed and it wasn't even me..
This is one reason I'm glad i'm learning for myself about different options because honestly US hospitals suck! They are pretty much all of everything y'all said.. :nope: Ill be refusing an IV, pitocin, any sort of medical intervention unless totally unavoidable.. 
I want to labor at home as long as possible, unless I've got strep B and have to come in for the medication... I want to be free to walk around, use the ball, stool, and bath for my labor.. I'll be delivering on the bed, on my back, unless I feel more comfortable in a differet position.. 
Honestly it's sad but like Daphne said they want it on their schedule, and you have to inform yourself of all options because they'll just go for which will make them the most money IMO...
I actually puT that as a main thing in my birth plan about medication "I'll ask for the meds if I want them.." 
I wish I could afford a midwife so I could do a home water birth... :nope: or wish I was in the UK so they weren't so damn pushy!!

hahaha sorry rant over...


----------



## holly2234

I was sent home again even though my waters had broken. They said i had 24 hours to go into established labour because of risk of infection. By the time i left the hospital, i needed to push but they wouldnt examine me again. So i wait home and had a bath. By the time i got back (they still didnt want me to come in but i did anyway) i was literally holding the head in and gave birth 45 minutes later. (took 15 minutes for chad to drag a midwife in off the corridor to see me!) She insisted that because it was my first i would be in labour for a long time. She came an apologised after the birth! I also went straight home. Erin was born at 2:30am, went for a shower about 4am. Then went home at 6.


----------



## vinteenage

Skyebo said:


> :rofl: just thought I'd add what my doula told me about a younger girl- first baby- had been in labor about 10 hours (about 2 at home 8 in the hospital) and the doctor actually walked in, checked her, saw she was only between 2-3 cm and said to the nurse "start her on pitocin because I don't wanna be here all night delivering a baby..." that seriously made me pissed and it wasn't even me..
> This is one reason I'm glad i'm learning for myself about different options because honestly US hospitals suck! They are pretty much all of everything y'all said.. :nope: Ill be refusing an IV, pitocin, any sort of medical intervention unless totally unavoidable..
> I want to labor at home as long as possible, unless I've got strep B and have to come in for the medication... I want to be free to walk around, use the ball, stool, and bath for my labor.. I'll be delivering on the bed, on my back, unless I feel more comfortable in a differet position..
> Honestly it's sad but like Daphne said they want it on their schedule, and you have to inform yourself of all options because they'll just go for which will make them the most money IMO...
> I actually puT that as a main thing in my birth plan about medication "I'll ask for the meds if I want them.."
> I wish I could afford a midwife so I could do a home water birth... :nope: or wish I was in the UK so they weren't so damn pushy!!
> 
> hahaha sorry rant over...

Do any hospitals near you have a midwife available? Mine was that way and I loved it. I had my midwife through my labor and one nurse through all my active labor.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

vinteenage said:


> Do any hospitals near you have a midwife available? Mine was that way and I loved it. I had my midwife through my labor and one nurse through all my active labor.

How my hospital is- is that there's 1 midwife per doctor. They are in the office and you meet with them to do your paperwork then that's it.. They aren't in the hospital unless the doctors busy and they need them
"just in case". If the doctor isn't busy with a csection or something then there's no midwives there, just nurses.. If people want a midwife, they have to pay. Idk about all insurance companies but mine doesn't cover one.. I just decided on a doula though because she'll come over to my house while I'm laboring.. :shrug: my mom got 3 midwives because she was going to be doing a home birth with me, but she ended up not progressing and her water had broken so she had to go into the hospital..


----------



## Rhio92

AriannasMama said:


> I was offered an epidural within about 3 hours of being in the hospital. I had already been in labor for 6 hours at that point, my water had already broken, and I was on pitocin (because my water had broke, they wanted the baby out asap and my contractions were really irregular). I think it took about 15-20 minutes from the time I asked for it til the anesthesiologist came in. US birth is very almost scheduled, y.*they want you out of the L&D room within 24 hours usuall*

:shock:


----------



## Rhio92

I don't understand why you get given IV's straight away for in the US :wacko: I didn't have one at all. neither did alot of people I know :shrug:


----------



## Jemma0717

Rhio92 said:


> I don't understand why you get given IV's straight away for in the US :wacko: I didn't have one at all. neither did alot of people I know :shrug:

It's more for prevention. Easier way to access if needed especially for dehydration during birth. But, you can refuse it. I needed it as I had group B strep and needed antibiotics when my son was born


----------



## holly2234

I heard US hospitals dont allow women to eat in labour too!


----------



## Jemma0717

holly2234 said:


> I heard US hospitals dont allow women to eat in labour too!

I don't think I would have WANTED to eat lol


----------



## Bexxx

holly2234 said:


> I heard US hospitals dont allow women to eat in labour too!

:o
I was chowing down on some brownies I'd made that day in the birthing pool :haha:


----------



## holly2234

I was chewing gummy sweets!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

holly2234 said:


> I was chewing gummy sweets!

haha! I made my OH go and buy me some pepsi and some chocolate and some mints (i was craving mints bad throughout pregnancy) I only managed to eat the mints and drink half the pepsi before she was here though! :haha:


----------



## cabbagebaby

i was too out off it on pethidine to eat :haha:


----------



## _Coco_

I was eating almost constantly until about 5 mins before my youngest arrived; me and the lady in the next room had both missed dinner and so we had a picnic in the corriador


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah you cant eat in case you need a c-section. I've never really understood the no food rule with anesthesia though :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

lol My water broke with jr and on our way to the hospital i begged OH to stop by mcdonalds so I could eat :rofl: but labors are pretty fast and he was scared and he didnt pass by mcdonalds :grr: so when the nurse said ok you can not eat beyond this point i turned around and said to OH "are you happy now im going to be starving and ita all your fault for not going to mcdonalds like i told you" :haha: the nurse got a good laugh hearing me say that to poor OH :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

AriannasMama said:


> Yeah you cant eat in case you need a c-section. I've never really understood the no food rule with anesthesia though :shrug:

You can't eat before anesthesia because they want you to have an empty stomach incase you vomit....if you vomit while put under, the vomit could be aspirated into the lungs


----------



## x__amour

Hahahaha, it's so true. Guess who ate like 2 chips and threw up during her c-section! :hi:


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah the no eating is big to prevent aspiration. I understand it. I mean they cant exactly stop you from eating but it could end up being harmful if you do. I was allowed clear food during labor (I had tea, broth and jello).


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

They let you eat here in the UK throughout labour if you need a c-sec they give you a spinal and if it's emergancy they are just more cautious during the op :) x


----------



## Lauraxamy

I was allowed to eat at the start of my labour but I wasn't allowed to eat once I got put on the drip to be induced, My OH and Mum were and I was STARVING :haha: Couldn't wait to eat after she'd been born.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I really didn't feel like eating during labour! I drank sips of lucozade though, that was heaven...
My mum told me that after she'd had my sister she was so hungry one of the first things she did was send my dad out for macdonalds...


----------



## Leah_xx

I had a IV put in becasue of Strep B but never had to have it becasue of my C-Section
I went in at noon and didnt have anything to eat or drink until about 7:30ish after I was done getting put back together.
I puked after my c-section but not during it.


----------



## lily123

holly2234 said:


> I heard US hospitals dont allow women to eat in labour too!

I was in labour for 3 days. If they didn't let me eat, i might have strangled them :haha:


----------



## holly2234

I couldnt stop eating after Erin was born. I had loads of toast and crisps and cereal bars and i must have drank 2 litres!


----------



## Burchy314

I wasn't aloud to eat either. I went in 7:30pm on Thursday right after dinner, then couldn't eat until 11:30pm Friday. I was aloud clear foods, but I didn't want any of it. Right after Jayden was born I ate a bag of goldfish while waiting for my pizza to come then scarfed down my pizza within minutes


----------



## Mei190

I gave birth at one of the local hospitals which is actually (according to my mother who read it in a paper somewhere) one of the best facilities in the country. I got sent home until on day 3 where I hadn't progressed much one of the women said I could stay as I was 3cm. She asked me if I had a birth plan at all, I said no I wanted to leave my options open and would want a epidural if I asked for one at a later date.After 7 hours and only progressing 1/2cm in complete agony of day 4 of early labor with no sleep I asked for the epidural. She said I needed to be 4cm to have one, however as I was in so much pain and had been waiting so long with hardly anything happening she would sort it anyway. 5 mins later I had my epidural. It eventually accidently came out and I had shooting pains down one side of my body only (weirdest feeling ever by the way) the second anesthetist I saw asked me if I wanted it redone or patched up to try to stop it leaking. I went for the latter which worked. Nathaniel's heart rate kept dropping a lot throughout this and I had a lovely consultant (man) who came and kept an eye on me while he made sure everything was fine. He told me he was just a page away if anything else happened. I had Nathaniel 16 hours later. 

I was sick quite a lot during labor so I didn't really have anything to eat until about 8 hours after having him. I have heard many times about women not being allowed to eat however that wasn't an issue where I was. Also to add, the hospital I was at has a very low epidural rate however followed exactly what the mother wanted, which I was glad for after all of their natural birth talks at the walk around the hospital. I wanted to leave my options open and in the end I needed it.

And back to the program, the only severe difference I noticed is the USA version seems to be a lot more pro-medicine usage than over here. Nothing wrong with that as long as they follow plans and listen to what the mother wants I think. No one should be persuaded into something they don't want.


----------



## AriannasMama

I ordered chicken tenders and fries as soon as I got settled in my room after having Arianna, it was sooooooooo good, lol.


----------



## x__amour

I don't think I ate afterwards. Not for a while though, I think like Wednesday night? And then Thursday morning before I ate. Hospital food was gross though.


----------



## Burchy314

My hospital food was actually good. I and pizza for every meal except for breakfast I had pancakes and juice :)


----------



## x__amour

I had like mash potatoes for dinner on Wednesday and then on Thursday morning I had some eggs and sausage.


----------



## Rhio92

From the moment I went into early labour (late Thursday night), I completely lost my appetite :-k I lived on water :haha: I have birth saturday afternoon, and had barely eaten since the start, but still didn't feel like eating till sunday morning! FOB ate my tea and toast! x


----------



## holly2234

I ate the toast and left the tea! I took apple juice with me and a bottle of squash. I didnt stay in hospital though so i never had any other food.


----------



## Rhio92

holly2234 said:


> I ate the toast and left the tea! I took apple juice with me and a bottle of squash. I didnt stay in hospital though so i never had any other food.

The food at queens wasn't that bad tbh :haha: Except the toast/bread! Hospital bread is awwwwful :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

I was ravenous during labour, but I didn't eat for aaages afterwards.
I remember OH asking one of the midwives for a vegan meal for me and they came back with cheesy potatoes...then for lunch the next day I got chicken korma lol.
My mum was lovely and brought me a food bag when she visited though :D


----------



## holly2234

Rhio92 said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> I ate the toast and left the tea! I took apple juice with me and a bottle of squash. I didnt stay in hospital though so i never had any other food.
> 
> The food at queens wasn't that bad tbh :haha: Except the toast/bread! Hospital bread is awwwwful :haha:Click to expand...

I didnt think the bread was that bad! But to be honest, i wouldnt have known either way! I was holding Erin and my mum was feeding me toast because my hands were covered in blood :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

I had some cold tea and dry toast and it was frickin amazing! :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

I had a cake (think a doughnut) can't even remember and a bite of a sandwhich


----------



## lauram_92

I just spent ages reading through this thread :|

I ate when I was in labour, a cheeky packet of crisps, the midwife said that if I had been on any other pain relief I wouldn't have been allowed. (I just had gas and air)

My hospital was over 2 hours away by car, and I started feel twinges at 11am on the Sunday, 12 hours later I got two strong contractions so went to hopsital. Got there at 1.30am and was monitored, checked how far dialated I was etc. then at 3am because I was only 2cm they said I could go home. But I lived too far away and they wanted me to stay in because I would have him the next morning. My Mum was my birthing partner and she got told to leave at 3am because I was being moved out of the delivery ward into the ward with all the babies etc. So she would have had to travel 70 miles to get home - and my Dad who drove us down had JUST arrived back home and would have to drive all the way back to the hospital just to collect my Mum and go home. My Dad also has to be up at 5am for work! (My Mum ended up staying at my Aunties which was closer).. I didn't even have Oliver until the next day after!

I gave birth leaning on the bed that was tilted to be more like a chair, and facing the wall.. I wasn't offered any other pain relief but gas and air and I was in labour for a total of 43 hours.


----------



## fairyflowers

dont know if anyones mensioned it but ive never seen anyone on the uk one saying happy birthday to baby when born


----------



## mummymunch

I hadnt eaten for 24 hours and the midwives forgot my tea and toast! I ate a ripple (chocolate bar) about half an hour after i had em and the OH bought me a chicken salad sandwich, a bueno and some prawn cocktail crisps. I remember it so well! I was so hungry and by the time i was moved up to the ward i had missed dinner!


----------



## heathergc

fairyflowers said:


> dont know if anyones mensioned it but ive never seen anyone on the uk one saying happy birthday to baby when born

Happy birthday was the first thing i said to Theo. I couldn't eat for days after giving birth as it was painful, for the 2 hours i was pushing i was biting down on G&A mouth piece, and i hadn't eaten since night before so i was getting rather hungry :haha:


----------



## tasha41

I wasn't allowed to eat during labour, which was nice because I puked anyway, water first, this flourescent yellowy green fluid lol. Then I didn't eat for a few days lol. My appetite TBH was gone for weeks, I dropped all of my baby weight (41lbs) in less than 3 weeks. 

Epidurals are pretty much the norm here, I only know 2 people in person (OHs cousin, and another cousin's wife) who didn't have them. Glad I had mine, since I had an emergency c-section.. it wasn't given easily though, they had me pushing for 2.5 fucking hours lol. I told them I knew I needed help after about an hour/hour and 15 minutes, but they ignored that, I guess a lot of people must say they can't do it or beg for a c-section.. here it's a nurse with you the whole time until the baby is actually coming out, then a doctor comes in.. I didn't see a doctor (other than when I was admitted to the ward) until I had pushed for 2 hours +. Minus the anesthesiologist who did my epidural. Then the doctor told me (she was like a GP I suppose, covering for mine who was on hols) that she was not going to be able to help me and I needed an obstetrician to tell me if vacuum, forceps or c-section were going to be necessary, because one of the 3 would be. Well the obstetrician came pretty quickly only to tell me that my baby's head had not even descended yet and since I was catatonic at this point and my blood pressure was dipping and my heart rate was increasing she said my only option would be a c-section, there would be no way she could get the baby out with forceps or vacuum. JUST AS I TOLD THEM AN HOUR BEFOREHAND but nooooo I don't know anything, do I! 

Anyway, in the room with me during labour = nurse, my mum & OH. That's it. Then when I was going to have a c-section it was like.. nurse, another nurse, mum, OH, GP, OBGYN, her nurse.. then in the operating room.. OBGYN, a resident, 2 nurses, anesthesiologist, pediatrician, OH & me. It was a party ;) lol

I had worried about it while PG, because I am petite, but my GP told me I'd be fine, that it's really rare to not be able to deliver due to size, the OBGYN told me that all of my future babies unless smaller (than 6lbs 1oz) will have to be c-sections, but that she would hope that I wouldn't have a baby much smaller than my LO.


----------



## tasha41

Also.. we had whirlpools at the hospital here, but after an epi or if you have an IV you can't use them. You are not allowed to birth in them either. 

No birthing balls, no gas & air, I can't really think of any pain relief other than epidurals.

We did have these railing/bars on the wall (like dance studios have for ballerinas? lol) to stabilize yourself if you wish to squat while pushing, and posters all over about different birthing positions.

Here OH can stay with you as long as you're in labour and can even spend the night in hospital with you on the maternity floor if you have a private room. They have pull out couches for them. You can also go in the charity room ($250 donation per night) with a queen sized bed if you wish. However since I had a c-section I quite enjoyed the hospital bed because I could lower it to get in and out easily. Wish I had one of those at home! lol

Ummm also after a c-section, they dope you up A LOT on morphine here... I was actually tripping out for a couple of hours, it wasn't unpleasant for me at the time, though I do wish I didn't experience it so I could have just been all about LO from minute 1. But no, I was asleep with my eyes open, heard voices calling my name, the walls were pulsating, I felt very paranoid... I told my mum I could get out of bed and run a marathon if I wanted to, but still couldn't feel my legs so I didn't want to? This was like 2 hours post op! :dohh: It was a very euphoric feeling, but frightening at times too, is morphine always like that or do you think they overdosed me?? lol. What sucks is going straight from morphine by IV to regular tylenol and advil rotated every 2 hours though.. very painful. You have medicine packets and you are responsible for taking your pain pills and laxatives, the nurse doesn't come around and give you them here.

And I didn't feel like I was in the hospital for long enough? I felt sick right off the bat, I didn't have a fever when they took my temp so they didn't really take me seriously I guess, but I was sweating through all of my clothes and my sheets and stuff. My mum worked at the hospital as an RN though so she'd come make sure my bed was changed (as they leave all of it to you). Anyway I was discharged on the Monday (had her Friday), with a womb infection and cellulitis that they found on Sunday. Why not keep me another night or so?? :( I ended up in the ER Tues & Wed night, in my GP's office Friday, and at the ER on Sunday, then transferred back to the hospital I delivered at and readmitted to the gastrointestinal unit (where they had a bed for me) with a split and infected incision.


----------



## Bexxx

Oh my goodness, you really didn't have it good after you were discharged :hugs:


----------



## Lauraxamy

:haha: I had toast and hot chocolate brought to me afterwards and I swear I must of looked like such a pig eating it, I couldn't get it down me quick enough and I'd already eaten my Mums banana then I was starving in the morning too lol


----------



## newmommy23

it does very much depend on the hospital....when I got in I was stalled at 3 cm but they really did leave me alone for awhile. They said to let them know if I wanted an epidural but that was all I heard about it. 14 hours later I asked for one, they asked if I was sure like 56 times because I was 7-8cms dialated and they thought maybe baby would come soon, but I promised them I would hold still. I will say this, once you have an epi they do like to make you stay in bed for fear of you falling and suing. 12 hours later I gave birth to little miss on my back, because anything else hurt way too much. They wanted to c-section me three different times and I just yelled at them lol. I wasn't very nice to them ha


----------



## Hotbump

I spent 24 hours without food and then when i finally gave birth they took me to my room and said "do you have any questions about the baby or something?" (they keep the babies in the nursery) and I said "my only question is when can I eat I'm starving" :hah:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Why do they take the babies to a nursery? I would have freaked if they tried taking my baby from me and here they encourage mother and baby to be together to have lots of skin to skin and cuddles. Also what if your breastfeeding? Do they still take the baby
x


----------



## tasha41

^ They don't take your baby to the nursery here.. unless your baby has to be in the NICU or the mother is very sick and unable to care for the baby after the birth. Your baby sleeps in a little cot on wheels sort of thing in your room, so that you're getting up with them at night and doing all the changing etc as if you were at home, right from the start. 

At my hospital, you get 2 adult bracelets identifying who you belong with.. ie: mother's last name + baby (girl/boy). The baby has one on a wrist and one on an ankle, the mom has one, then your OH (usually) but sometimes mum, whoever you chose, has the other. They strongly encourage the mum or one of the wristband wearers to accompany babies at all times- to tests, etc. I couldn't go to Elyse's first bath because I was still too frozen to walk there. Same with her bili's, OH went to those. 

They did offer to take my LO on the 3rd night, OH had gone home because he had to work the next morning, and I had an infection, she had jaundice and trouble feeding, and it was a slow night for the nurses, and I had this really awesome one who I trusted enough to let her go with, she woke me up at 1am to take her to feed her (agreed to it before I fell asleep) and then brought her back about an hour later, once she had her fed and settled to sleep again. I will always be thankful for that <3


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm in the UK and laboured in the water with my daughter, eventually giving birth to her on all fours on the bed, and had a water birth with my son. Not once was it ever suggested that I lay on my back, I think I would have shot someone if they'd even mentioned it :haha: 

I also WAS allowed my OH to stay with me the whole time, including the night after I'd given birth to each of them, BUT I was in a midwife led birthing centre, and had I not been progressing, I would have been sent home to labour there for a while I think. So it wasn't like being in actual hospital.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tasha41 said:


> No birthing balls, no gas & air, I can't really think of any pain relief other than epidurals.

I was offered morphine or a sleeping pill.

my mom on the other hand 16 years ago had something like gas and air with the birth of my brother!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I gave birth on my back, was induced after 24hrs of my water breaking, then had to lay there hooked up to things, not alowed to walk around, No one was alowed to spend the night, maybe FOB but I didnt have one, and they told my mom to go home. :(


----------



## KaceysMummy

At the hospital I was at you had to like 'move up' pain relief, so it was like:
Co-codimal
then, Gas and Air
then, Morphine Injection
then, an epidural - but to have it you had to have had the rest... 

I gave birth on my back - Kacey had to be monitored the whole time I was in labour, then I was induced so wasn't able to move about really.

My mum and OH were allowed to stay as long as they wanted during the labour, and for a bit after, but once I moved to the labour wards they had to leave. That's what I hated about the hospital was OH having to leave... x


----------



## Burchy314

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Why do they take the babies to a nursery? I would have freaked if they tried taking my baby from me and here they encourage mother and baby to be together to have lots of skin to skin and cuddles. Also what if your breastfeeding? Do they still take the baby
> x

At my hospital they have bracelets for me and the baby. The baby sleeps in a cot on wheels just like she has mentioned before. And whenever the baby leaves the room they scan the bracelet on the baby and the bracelet on me and then when the baby comes back they scan it again. Also each test they did the scanned and every medicine ever given was scanned. And they teach you to look at the nurses name tag. If they nurse does not have 2 red lines on the name tag you call security, which has never been needed. The baby stays with the mom at all times except for a few tests. Jayden only left my sight once and that was for her car seat test.


----------



## tasha41

We also had like a self controlled epidural option, where you get like a button to push that gives you more pain relief, as they try to keep your epi as "low" as possible. I didn't get that because I was induced, your pitocin and epi are on the same IV pole and I guess programmed that your epi stops (unless the nurse comes in and ups it) at a certain level and you pitocin keeps rising (not sure if it stops lol but at one point my pitocin dose was really high and my epi wasn't.. it was brutal.. had to ask the nurse for more.. it was during shift change, really sucked! lol)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Burchy314 said:


> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Why do they take the babies to a nursery? I would have freaked if they tried taking my baby from me and here they encourage mother and baby to be together to have lots of skin to skin and cuddles. Also what if your breastfeeding? Do they still take the baby
> x
> 
> At my hospital they have bracelets for me and the baby. The baby sleeps in a cot on wheels just like she has mentioned before. And whenever the baby leaves the room they scan the bracelet on the baby and the bracelet on me and then when the baby comes back they scan it again. Also each test they did the scanned and every medicine ever given was scanned. And they teach you to look at the nurses name tag. If they nurse does not have 2 red lines on the name tag you call security, which has never been needed. The baby stays with the mom at all times except for a few tests. Jayden only left my sight once and that was for her car seat test.Click to expand...

they didnt have a nursery at the hospital I gave birth at , but when I was born they lost my bracelet ! :dohh: so they took me to my mom then took me away and then brought me back and said sorry we just weren't sure if she belonged to you :haha: so my mom always says I was switched at birth


----------



## holly2234

Erin had two bracelets on her feet. I didnt get one because i wasnt there long enough! There also wasnt a nursery. My hospital labour suite is split into midwide led and midwife with doctors. Midwife only has a pool, birthing stools and lava lamps and all sorts but not much pain relief is available. The other side looks horrible! They have just a bed in a grey room.


----------



## vinteenage

My hospital food was good. The only thing I didn't like was the chicken stir fry as it was overcooked, but it was edible.

There was a menu I could pick from, too.


----------



## lauram_92

vinteenage said:


> My hospital food was good. The only thing I didn't like was the chicken stir fry as it was overcooked, but it was edible.
> 
> *There was a menu I could pick from, too.*

Same. The breakfast was like:
Cornflakes
Rice crispies
Roll
Butter or jam
Scrambled egg
Apple juice/orange juice

Lunch had things like:
Baked tattie
Yogurt
Then similar stuff to the dinner

Dinner was like:
Fish
Chips
Lamb curry
Vegetables
Boiled tatties
Ice cream
Custard
Cherry tart

There wasn't much selection but you could pick if you wanted tatties or veg etc. This is just random things, I can't remember what I ate! I had a baked tattie I remember and a yogurt..


----------



## Rhio92

holly2234 said:


> Erin had two bracelets on her feet. I didnt get one because i wasnt there long enough! There also wasnt a nursery. My hospital labour suite is split into midwide led and midwife with doctors. Midwife only has a pool, birthing stools and lava lamps and all sorts but not much pain relief is available. The other side looks horrible! They have just a bed in a grey room.

Yeah I know what you mean! It was all nice and friendly in the midwife area, all bubble tubes and flowers and coloured lights on the ceiling, lilac walls.... Then in the consultant area, it's just like bed, greay walls, chair for partner, done. 
I was scared I'd have to go there when Connor needed ventousing out, but luckily the doctor came to us in thr nice room I was in :haha:


----------



## KaceysMummy

My midwife told me they were only allowed to take the babies away if you asked them too - although I don't think they have nurseries here anymore... But my local hospital was really small, only has about 8 beds. 
Kacey had an electronic tag in both hospitals which was weird but kinda good, and also a names tag. x


----------



## Mei190

Wow I am suprised at how different everyone's experiences are. My OH stayed with me the whole time even after I was transferred to the other ward. None of the midwifes said a thing about it. However, we had nice seperate rooms w/ bathrooms so it was all private anyway. Lunch at hospital consisted of a sandwich which I didn't eat, I sent OH down the road to Mcdonalds (very healthy I know! lol) 

Nathaniel had the bracelets but there was also supposed to be an electronic one which I discovered when I was leaving that they didn't put on because they weren't charged. I was shocked and the only bad thing that happened to be honest. 

All tests were either conducted in my room (hearing etc) and the doctor checkup one was actually next door to where my room was so we walked next door. There was no nursery at my hospital, the midwifes occasionally knocked on the door to check everything was okay but they wanted everyone to get used to their new babies so left the mother to it.


----------



## Novbaby08

Thats because the US encourages us to use OBGyns and not midwives...we also have the highest infant death rate in the world. When I was preg with my first I wanted a natural home water birth and my dr told me it was illegal. so much shit was pulled at harleys birth i was pissed when i finally got out of the hospital. this pregnancy i tried to use a midwife and was told id still have to deliver in the hospital and the midwife would show up about an hour or two before I delivered but that it would be the dr who delivered me and the midwife would just assist. So i went back to my original ob :(


----------



## holly2234

Rhio92 said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Erin had two bracelets on her feet. I didnt get one because i wasnt there long enough! There also wasnt a nursery. My hospital labour suite is split into midwide led and midwife with doctors. Midwife only has a pool, birthing stools and lava lamps and all sorts but not much pain relief is available. The other side looks horrible! They have just a bed in a grey room.
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean! It was all nice and friendly in the midwife area, all bubble tubes and flowers and coloured lights on the ceiling, lilac walls.... Then in the consultant area, it's just like bed, greay walls, chair for partner, done.
> I was scared I'd have to go there when Connor needed ventousing out, but luckily the doctor came to us in thr nice room I was in :haha:Click to expand...

I went in one of the consultant rooms to use the toilet and it was horrible! I got put in the only free room in the end with a broken bathroom and it was midwife led so i really didnt get a choice! Ill ask to be in there next time though.


----------



## Rhio92

holly2234 said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Erin had two bracelets on her feet. I didnt get one because i wasnt there long enough! There also wasnt a nursery. My hospital labour suite is split into midwide led and midwife with doctors. Midwife only has a pool, birthing stools and lava lamps and all sorts but not much pain relief is available. The other side looks horrible! They have just a bed in a grey room.
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean! It was all nice and friendly in the midwife area, all bubble tubes and flowers and coloured lights on the ceiling, lilac walls.... Then in the consultant area, it's just like bed, greay walls, chair for partner, done.
> I was scared I'd have to go there when Connor needed ventousing out, but luckily the doctor came to us in thr nice room I was in :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I went in one of the consultant rooms to use the toilet and it was horrible! I got put in the only free room in the end with a broken bathroom and it was midwife led so i really didnt get a choice! Ill ask to be in there next time though.Click to expand...

Hmmm I wonder of you were in the room that I got put in when I went in for the 2nd time.... The bathroom was broken then! Bet they've still not fixed it :haha:


----------



## holly2234

It was the one right at the very end. Complete other end from the pool room. There was a french door type thing that backed onto a sort of garden (from what i saw!) too.


----------



## Rhio92

holly2234 said:


> It was the one right at the very end. Complete other end from the pool room. There was a french door type thing that backed onto a sort of garden (from what i saw!) too.

:shock:

That was it! 

As if the bathroom was _still_ broken 3 months later :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Haha! Apparently the shower leaked into the room so i had to use the one in the corridor across from the pool room. Did you deliver in that room?


----------



## Rhio92

holly2234 said:


> Haha! Apparently the shower leaked into the room so i had to use the one in the corridor across from the pool room. Did you deliver in that room?

Noooo thank god :haha: I got sent home, and when I went back for the third (and final) time, I was in a lovely room :)


----------



## Rachyroux

There's a really great informative program called "the business of being born" . It shows the difference in policies on labour/birth in the US & other countries. Really really interesting.. it's in 6 parts you can find it on youtube x


----------

